# Updating My I.t



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

as some of you will know i run a medium sized education buisness .i have a number of teachers and about 130 kids who come to my centre for maths and english tuition . anyway ive decided to replace some of the computers in my centre because 5 of them were win 98 as i used to run very primitive software so powerful computers didnt matter.

recently ive been sorting out the network so i have to bite the bullet and replace them .i ssed to use a service near me that reconditioned computers and supplied them to ed facilitys or poor folk,but they have gone bust .

so does anyone know where i can lay my hands on 5 xp pc's or old laptops all they really need to do is be able to be networked and go on the internet so dont have to be cutting edge.im not worried about monitors as i bought a box of 10 recently very cheap.

i can get machines from pc world for 200 each but if anyone knows of somewhere cheaper or some coming up in an auction somewhere id be ever so grateful.

jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You teach English?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

no i have teachers for that -


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Speak to these people: http://www.bigpockets.co.uk/ if you don't mind second hand gear.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.

whats wrong with my english anyway?

jason.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> 
> whats wrong with my english anyway?
> 
> jason.


Nowt, I was under the impression you ran a kindergarten from your previous posts. I should read more slowly in future. :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> ...


feels like it some days ,although i do have another buisness where we teach 3-7 yr old through play but at the moment i havent enough time to do anything about that .

no i have about 30 stressed out gcse students that are doing my head in so i need to get better stuff in .

jason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Stan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> ...


Stan, see me after class, and write 100 times

I shall read more slowly in future :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Fujitsu Scenic E600 caught my eye (Â£94.99), it should be just what you need. It has a 3 months RTB warranty and if you are buying 5 or so you can use any that break as spares for the remainder. Big Pockets may do you a deal, if you ask them nicely. Customer support is pretty good IME, the one problem I had was sorted out very quickly and without fuss.

Hope they can help.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

catflem said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I'm taping four Biros together and I'll be there in a minute. :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stan said:


> The Fujitsu Scenic E600 caught my eye (Â£94.99), it should be just what you need. It has a 3 months RTB warranty and if you are buying 5 or so you can use any that break as spares for the remainder. Big Pockets may do you a deal, if you ask them nicely. Customer support is pretty good IME, the one problem I had was sorted out very quickly and without fuss.
> 
> Hope they can help.


ive emailed them and awaiting a reply , yeah either that or the dell around about the same price should do although id have to wireless them up as well thats what i want them to do is chuck some cards in them for me . so the laptops could be usefull too .


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm taping four Biros together and I'll be there in a minute.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> 
> whats wrong with my english anyway?
> 
> jason.


Hi Jason,

Genuine question. Is it current practice in teaching English to type everything in lower case with intermittent and erratic punctuation and leave it for the reader to interpret what is meant?

Honestly, I am not being arsey. Just curious about current standards in English grammar and punctuation and what is considered important - speed, accuracy, both or neither.

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

grey said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> ...


no . this is just a watch forum i dont really care about punctuation and proper grammar its all about speed and getting youre point across really.like i said i dont teach it i just run the thing.i know my puctuation is rubbish my mates pick me up on it all the time on emails etc but i do it for effect now sorry its spilled over onto here now.

jason.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Thought so, you poser :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

grey said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


it obviuosly effects some people ,me i dont mind on here if people spell stuff wrong or care to not put full stops in so what as long as you put youre point across as well as you can. well done at least you tried.

im too old and too thickskinned to give a sh/t anymore really so if it bothers you im sorry but ill keep it short in future ,at least i dont use those emoticons to get my point across .

jason.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> my mates pick me up on it all the time on emails etc


I have a brother who's a copywriter, an absolute ******** to communicate with in writing, it is like being back at school, woe betide me if I get an apostrophe in the wrong place 



jaslfc5 said:


> i dont mind on here if people spell stuff wrong


That's good cos I'm always spelling stiff stoff stuf things wrong! h34r: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > my mates pick me up on it all the time on emails etc
> ...


i know being married to a teacher is bad enough but she knows not to bother correcting me now,but some of my mates are really anal about it so ill quite regulary rattle off a couple of lines in an email with no commars or fullstops just to wind em up . my spelling i usually check before posting but i really couldnt give a monkeys on here ,im not in an exam or an interview.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> 
> whats wrong with my english anyway?
> 
> jason.


its not english jason.....its your welsh :lol: isit


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers stan thats exactly what im after ,nice site.
> ...


i know i got to bloody translate and that innit like butt ,and also its hard to type when you are hanging out of a sheep.

jason


----------

